# Trying to Get off Miralax - Advice Needed!



## amarie1 (Feb 10, 2016)

hi everyone! New to the community but have been a longtime reader.

I'm 29, healthy female (but in a high stress job) and started IBS-C treatment about 5 years ago when i moved to new york. My main symptoms were that i wasn't having BM every day (sometimes every 3rd day) and then would have really bad Diarrhea. I went to a doctor, colonosopcy was clean, and was advised that my stress and anxiety were probably the issue. Then i was advised to start taking probiotics, and take miralax in the morning. Everything was fine with this plan (and i was going every day) for a few years. I'm dairy free and try to stay as FODMAP as I can and stay away from trigger foods.

Now it's 2016 and I'm concerned about longterm dependency on the miralax. I have been advised that it's not addicting like dulcolax, but still would rather not be on it. I'm taking miralax about 3-4 times a week (trying not to on the weekends), Probiotics, B12 every day, and trying to mix in the acacia fiber into my smoothies, yogurt, etc when the meal provides. I also bought a squatty potty. I try to take 1 tsp every day- haven't seen any major changes but trying to stick with it.

IT's seeming to be very difficult to make this transition. I'm going like every other day - when i wait too long I end up taking the miralax to help with the go (ending up with ~4 times/week) My doctor (GI) seems to have no issues with me continuing to take miralax every day, but again i get nervous about this and would rather not be so dependent-- but i would like to start to go every day again.

Help! Is anyone else in this same situation or has gone through this transition? Have you guys used the acacia fiber? What have your other doctors said about longterm use of miralax?


----------



## Dave Smith (Sep 20, 2015)

hello i have gotten off of miralax recently


----------



## Douglas13 (Feb 4, 2016)

I am so happy to hear that you are off the Miralax. Constipation is something I struggle everyday. Been taking stool softeners nightly, but they don't help much. I can understand you not wanting to be dependent on anything. I don't think any of us do. Just wanted to reply to your post and wish you the best of luck.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi amarie

i was told by both my gastro docs that miralax is safe to take long term.

as far as stimulant laxatives are concerned--like dulcolax and senna--the ones that were considered dangerous were taken off the market years ago. i remember when that happened.

my thinking on the whole laxative dependency issue this is--IMHO, based on my reading and what my gastro docs have told me-- we didn't get to this stage by overusing laxatives, did we. I don't think any of us did. We use laxatives because we can't go otherwise. that certainly was my situation. There's a school of thought among doctors today that if you become dependent on laxatives, it's because something was wrong to begin with---you didn't develop the dependence as a result of using them.

my gastro have always told me to take whatever i need to go because the alternative--not going at all and developing an impaction--is much worse than taking the laxative. of course, this is just my opinion, based on my reading, what my docs have told me and my experience.

i do understand about not wanting to have to take these things. i didn't either. but without taking laxatives, i didn't go at all.

have you tried taking stool softeners like colace?

another thought--have you tried taking magnesium? some people find taking magnesium supplements helps a lot with constipation. the amount and which type of mag supplement varies from individual to individual. you have to experiment to see what works for you. there are many different kinds: magnesium citrate, magnesium oxide, magnesium glycinate, chelated magnesium, liquid magnesium citrate (the supplement--not the stuff in the bottles you buy at the drug store) etc. a lot of people like powdered magnesium supplements like natural calm- you mix in water and drink it . Magnesium relaxes the muscles in the intestines which helps to establish a smoother rhythm and magnesium also helps soften the stool by attracting water to the colon which helps to make stools easier to pass. we've got a ton of magnesium threads on here.

about fiber-- some of us here--especially those of us with slow transit constipation--have found that fiber--especially insoluble fiber-- is not our friend. my experience was that because my colon was no longer working properly, dumping more fiber in there just slowed it down all the more. i did best on a diet lower in fiber.

good luck. wishing you all the best with everything.

..


----------



## Douglas13 (Feb 4, 2016)

Well said, Annie. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Dave Smith (Sep 20, 2015)

i concur annie


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Me 3 Annie!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks, guys


----------



## amarie1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Thank you so much everyone, this really makes me feel less alone in this complex issue and that I should continue to do what helps me go. It's a tough thing as so many don't understand and even my family has called me "high maintenance"

I will check out the magnesium threads and see what I can learn from them that may help me. !! Annie, you rock!

My stools are generally soft so not a big issue for me there. My other main situation is sticky stool so I'm hoping going more often will help me?

Thanks again for the great advice. Itsbeen difficult because I was in a good rhythm for a while and then things fell apart this past October and I've been trying to get it back on track since.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh no--you're not alone. i felt that way too before i found this board. there's a lot of us here.

and oh yes you are so right about it being tough that so many people don't understand. "high maintenance" indeed--shame on them. how would they feel if they were in your shoes and had all this misery going on every day.

i never had the sticky stool thing but other people have. we've got some sticky stool threads on here--you can do a board search to find them.

good luck with everything..


----------



## ktpie (Feb 11, 2016)

Your symptom profile sounds very similar to mine. I'm also late 20's, healthy, and work a stressful job. I have never tried Miralax- I've always avoided any commercial laxative products (so far!). What has been mainly working for me is eating a lot of flax, and keeping dairy free, fructose free, no raw veggies (







), and eating mostly FODMAPS diet. Every morning I have a bowl of Nature's Path Flax Plus cereal (with non-dairy milk), and drink a warm cup of tea. Once in a while I change it up and have flax waffles or make a smoothie (with non-triggering fruits and greens) with ground flax mixed in. I have to give myself time in the morning to just relax, drink tea, and do something relaxing that takes my mind off of anything stressful (like do a crossword or read something interesting on Wikipedia, something distracting). Something about the small amount of caffeine, the flax fiber in my diet, and just relaxing works about 80% of the time for me to have a fairly regular BM. The downside to this is I have to wake up extra early to be sure I have time in the morning for my routine.. which definitely contributes to a more stressful cycle of feeling sleep-deprived by the end of the week. Hopefully one day I'll have a more flexible work schedule and a shorter commute and can wake up a little later (right now it's 5:30AM).

I also find that something that helps me a lot is not wearing anything tight around my waist. Luckily I get to wear scrubs to work so no issues there. I have converted to be a mostly dress-wearing girl (I don't think I even owned a dress 5 years ago!). Something about not restricting my gut area helps reduce other symptoms of IBS, and I notice that if I wear tight jeans one day symptoms usually flair up again.

I am curious about the squat toilet- where does one acquire that in the Western world? It's definitely something I've wondered if it would help. I'd love to hear your opinion on it.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

you can buy a squatty potty online. just google "squatty potty"--they have a website. i bought mine on amazon. it does help.

elevating the feet while sitting on the toilet straightens out the anorectal angle and allows a more complete evacuation. you can use a footstool or shoebox, too. it may take some experimentation to find the right height. i started out with a footstool, then a big shoe box and then bought the squatty potty. the squatty potty allows a wider stance. although you can also get that with two footstools (or shoe boxes or whatever).


----------



## berkleyc (Jul 4, 2013)

a couple years ago my constipation got worse. it used to be manageable and then i had no urge to go.

I started on Miralax and took it for a year. It made me go no problem.

What had aggravated my problem was internal hemmorhoids, you dont feel them so i had no idea that that was the cause.

I went to a colo rectal center in my town and they removed the hemmorhoids easily and suggested that i would take something else than Miralax.

I had tried magnesium citrate before but had so so luck with it. The doctor recommended raising the dosage and i take about 600mg daily.

It makes me go daily and completely normal, no cramps and well formed stool.

It is natural and magnesium also has other benefits.


----------



## amindi136 (Jul 16, 2018)

amarie1 said:


> hi everyone! New to the community but have been a longtime reader.
> 
> I'm 29, healthy female (but in a high stress job) and started IBS-C treatment about 5 years ago when i moved to new york. My main symptoms were that i wasn't having BM every day (sometimes every 3rd day) and then would have really bad Diarrhea. I went to a doctor, colonosopcy was clean, and was advised that my stress and anxiety were probably the issue. Then i was advised to start taking probiotics, and take miralax in the morning. Everything was fine with this plan (and i was going every day) for a few years. I'm dairy free and try to stay as FODMAP as I can and stay away from trigger foods.
> 
> ...


Hi Amarie1, I know this is an old post, I'm but wondering if you had success weaning off of Miralax or controlling your ibs-c and if so, you could share what you did? All of this started for me last year, but things finally slowed down several months ago to where I now have to use Miralax daily (and keep everything perfectly calibrated in terms of stress management, food, alcohol, working out). Am worried about this being a new normal so any insight you could offer would be helpful!


----------



## dac122 (Feb 13, 2012)

amarie1 said:


> It's a tough thing as so many don't understand and even my family has called me "high maintenance"


Sorry to hear your family is that way. I am not sure what to do about them, other than to reassure you are doing the right thing. Eventually they may come around once they understand what you are dealing with and how difficult this can be.

IMHO by continually seeking new approaches you are actually looking for better ways to be and stay healthy.


----------



## amarie1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi amindi!

Unfortunately I'm still on miralax. I did try some of the new drugs like linzess but had really bad side effects. Doctors are going to test me for SIBO next but I'm also thinking of going to a functional medicine doctor.

Overall my IBSC is stable on miralax and docs haven't seen any signs of bad long term effects but I hate being on a drug like this every day. Feel so dependent ! Wish I could find out what really is my root cause (stress?) but sometimes it feels like a pipe dream.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

amarie1 said:


> hi everyone! New to the community but have been a longtime reader.
> 
> I'm 29, healthy female (but in a high stress job) and started IBS-C treatment about 5 years ago when i moved to new york. My main symptoms were that i wasn't having BM every day (sometimes every 3rd day) and then would have really bad Diarrhea. I went to a doctor, colonosopcy was clean, and was advised that my stress and anxiety were probably the issue. Then i was advised to start taking probiotics, and take miralax in the morning. Everything was fine with this plan (and i was going every day) for a few years. I'm dairy free and try to stay as FODMAP as I can and stay away from trigger foods.
> 
> ...


Hi amarie1 and welcome to the board -

I would definitely stop taking probiotics unless you really feel they help you go. For about 80 to 90% of us here with chronic constipation? It makes matters worse. Same goes with any extra fiber, it is a menace.

Watch with the smoothies - I got my CC from going from a normal American diet to nothing but fruit and vegetable smoothies for about 2 or 3 months. I've never been the same since/my gut flora is all screwed up now.

For a lot of us? It's very hard to take nothing and still have a BM. I cannot do it. Because of this I would continue to take something - every day - to help you go. I took Miralax for several months and it is okay, but for the last 3 years I take and recommend Dr. Schulze's Intestinal Formula # 1.

Good luck & keep us posted!

P.S.

Read this when you have the time: 'The ABC's of Chronic Constipation (aka IBS-C)':

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/325690-the-abcs-of-chronic-constipation-aka-ibs-c/


----------



## amarie1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Thank you! I want to try that... but isnt senna and some of the ingredients a stimulant / not advised to take long term? What did your doctor say about it ?

Also one more random bit- the only time I (sometkmes) dont need to take Anyrhing to go is when Im on my period. I think thats why I never thought I had a problem before because everything cleared out during that time of the month.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

amarie1 said:


> Thank you! I want to try that... but isnt senna and some of the ingredients a stimulant / not advised to take long term? What did your doctor say about it ?
> 
> Also one more random bit- the only time I (sometkmes) dont need to take Anyrhing to go is when Im on my period. I think thats why I never thought I had a problem before because everything cleared out during that time of the month.


*'Is chronic use of stimulant laxatives harmful to the colon?'*

Click on below link to read (it's short):

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12702977


----------

